# Season Winding Down?



## The Teke's

With fall colors arriving and cooler overnight temps lingering, it looks like most northerners are getting ready to winterize and put there campers into cold storage. 
Well I for one refuse to give in so eagerly. Just today I finished the under bathroom sink mod to the door (reposition hinges). So I had to look for a weekend retreat to try it out. We are all set for Oct. 15 and 16 for Bridge Day in West Virginia. Said to be one of the largest free standing expansion bridges in the US. One day a year Fayetteville, West Virginia closes this 876ft tall bridge to all traffic and opens it up for anyone certified too base jump off of. It is one crazy day filled with food, beautiful fall colors, crazy base jumpers, rappellers and some of the best scenery this side of the Mississippi. If anyone is interested, we are reserved for Ace Adventures overflow campsite. If your in the neighborhood, stop on buy.

Also, we are going back to where we first camped with our 210RS last year, Haunted Hocking Hills. An entire weekend of ghosts and ghouls in a fun family atmosphere. Haunted ghost story's inside Ash Cave on Friday night. Costume contest at 12:00 Sat. followed by hey rides around the campground so everyone can cast their vote for best decorated campsite. Then at 7:00pm the roads are shut down to motor traffic, and all the kiddos go from site to site trick-o-treating, followed by a scary movie at the amphitheater. We had such a good time last year that we started planning our theme for our site as soon as we got back. If anyone is out that way look for the giant, and I mean GIANT spider crawling out from under the Outback, that will be us. Stop on by for some good times and maybe a little witches brew. Gee can you tell Halloween is my favorite time of year?

The Teke's


----------



## rdvholtwood

Sounds like a great time - we, too, are not finished for the season. We have currently 2 more trips planned - first 2 weekends in October - which includes a ghost tour in Gettysburg, PA. We have some "free" night vouchers that we have to use up and plan to camp the rest of October. It probably won't be until sometime in November before we put the Outback to sleep for the winter.


----------



## Nathan

Sounds like fun!
Alas, we are done for the season. The trailer goes into storage in 2 weeks for winter hibernation.


----------



## Braggus

living in the south our season never ends, we will not store ours as we will use it all winter long.


----------



## outback loft

The season is nowhere near over for me, actually my season never ends, and I don't even winterize the Outback. I keep camping non-stop through November, and then maybe once is December, and twice every month after that until March.


----------



## duggy

We're out this afternoon for the weekend, then next weekend for Canadian Thanksgiving. That will be the end of the camping for this year. The following weekend is our daughters wedding, then after that is boat and trailer winterizing. Won't be too long a wait until ski season starts!


----------



## W5CI

Our season is just getting started,it has finnally cooled down to mid to high 80's still no rain since mid june.


----------



## camping479

Been winterized and covered up since the middle of august. The girls will be starting college next year so we plan on camping a lot more in the spring and fall.

Mike


----------



## Joe/GA

danny285 said:


> Our season is just getting started,it has finnally cooled down to mid to high 80's still no rain since mid june.


Yup. Yup. We are just starting to get into the good weather, too! Only in the low 80's today!


----------



## Up State NY Camper

outback loft said:


> The season is nowhere near over for me, actually my season never ends, and I don't even winterize the Outback. I keep camping non-stop through November, and then maybe once is December, and twice every month after that until March.


You don't winterize, even on Long Island??? I know your much milder down there next to the Atlantic, but you still get very cold snaps. Do you keep it heated?


----------



## Up State NY Camper

We went last weekend, and plan on 2 more trips before putting her away.


----------



## Ace

Two more trips planned and will probably put the trailer away early November...


----------



## deanintemp

One more trip planned for next weekend at Portage lake in Southern Michigan. Then....she and the boat get put to bed by late October. Hocking Hills is one of my favorite places...went there last fall for the colors...completely awesome area!


----------



## brian j

we have 2 more trips planned this year, eggtoberfest in atlanta 10/13 - 10/18 and otter lake 11/5 - 11/7. we camped last year in january before winterizing so i suspect we'll do the same this year depending on the weather.


----------



## Braggus

Joe/GA said:


> Our season is just getting started,it has finnally cooled down to mid to high 80's still no rain since mid june.


Yup. Yup. We are just starting to get into the good weather, too! Only in the low 80's today!
[/quote]
totally agree, just getting nice now, cool mornings and mild days....


----------



## Camping Fan

One more trip planned for sure next weekend







, then a maybe trip in two weeks depending on weather







, then it will be time to use the pink stuff


----------



## Calvin&Hobbes

We're down to our last two trips...... next weekend in NH, and our last trip to Nickerson State park, where it all began- probably the last weekend in October. This season went by too quick.


----------



## CdnOutback

Going out on Tues till Friday.. This will be the last till we go south in January because everything shuts down here after Canadian Thanksgiving which is next Monday, Oct 11.


----------



## Joe/GA

Braggus said:


> Our season is just getting started,it has finnally cooled down to mid to high 80's still no rain since mid june.


Yup. Yup. We are just starting to get into the good weather, too! Only in the low 80's today!
[/quote]
totally agree, just getting nice now, cool mornings and mild days....
[/quote]
I almost hate it that I'm going to Hawaii in November and I'll miss out on some good camping weather! NOT! LOL! Seriously, we are entering into the best weather of the year.
Check it out!


----------



## outback loft

Up State NY Camper said:


> The season is nowhere near over for me, actually my season never ends, and I don't even winterize the Outback. I keep camping non-stop through November, and then maybe once is December, and twice every month after that until March.


You don't winterize, even on Long Island??? I know your much milder down there next to the Atlantic, but you still get very cold snaps. Do you keep it heated?
[/quote]

I don't winterize, but I do keep it heated at about 40 degrees. We do get the cold snaps quite frequently, but I have had lines freeze in 40 degree weather with a 30mph wind, and not freeze in 20 degree weather with no wind. When the lines have frozen it has been my low point drains(which I extended and put turn valves on them) But they have frozen before I have plugged in the heat tape on them. I have them wrapped in pipe insulation all year round.

Check out the temperature on the bottom right of the clock. It was colder than that, but the clock only reads to 0. It stayed that way until about 10am that day.


----------



## ZHB

2 more trips planned this year, and then we'll 'play it by ear' for a late November weekend. I'd love to camp into December, but by then the DW and kids say it too cold to sit out by the campfire... (whadda they know?)


----------

